# Strut-rub rears it's ugly head, while sway bars are unattached



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

After roughly 2 years since an unforturnate accident where a decent portion of my car was destroyed im finally seeing some results from it... Before the wreck I had nearly constant strut rub and tire blowouts. After the wreck my tires never showed any "unusual" wear... :willy: I like to think that its because the wreck knocked my car straight but in the end i think it was the tire switch i made to BFG G-sport 245/45ZR 17 fro, the stockers. Maybe the tires just fit better IDK:confused 

Well today I changed my oil and wow was I shocked to see that my drivers side STOCK front sway bar is in fact not connected to the suspension in any way shape or form.... You can imagine how shocked I was to see this as I had been driving and servicing the car for lord knows how many years without noticing it, I then inspect all my tires for rub of any kind.... Sure enough the passenger side tire was literally strut-rubbed to the chords...

So I call my dad over to inspect the swaybar he says theres no way those bolts came loose over a 16 month period and insists that Hendrick automall must have literally forgotten to hook up the sway bars during the repairs... Ill give them the benefit of the doubt for now... cuz thats rediculous. 

I have a few questions: 

1. Could the un-attached sway bar be the possible cause of of the strut rub on the opposing tire? creating some sort of in-balance in the suspension?

2. Is there anything that GM or my Dealership can do to permantently fix the strut-rub problem or will I have to buy new tires every 3 months or risk a blowout? Was there ever really an official recall?

3. I also plan to lower the car with an Einach pro kit (which I know doesn't get much love around here) but how does lowering a car affect strut rub.

I am just so damn fed up with with this strut rub issue, once you think youve got it solved it comes back and rapes ya for a few hundred bucks.


----------

